# Microsoft Word 2007 loading very slow..



## Goochballer (Sep 8, 2006)

When it begins to load it says it is doing some sort of virus scan and it loads extremely slow. I was wondering if there was any way to turn it off or if that might not even be the problem. Every other app in Office loads up perfectly fine. thanks in advance.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Check your AV scanner and find a setting relating to scanning files at load or something like that. Turn it off and that should make a difference.


----------

